# Drooling and First Heat Cycle



## philz (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi all - Our 10month old Vizsla Emma started drooling like crazy a couple of days ago. We also noticed her "girl parts" are looking a bit swollen, she's been a bit moody (not as velcro, kinda unsettled) and are thinking she's going into her first heat cycle. 

All this is expected except the drooling. She's drooled before when she's anticipating food, but this is non-stop and she's decided that shaking her head and flinging it allover our house (and us) is her favorite solution. So, I was just curious if anyone else has had this, and if the drooling lasted the entire heat cycle, or if it subsided after a few days, and if there are any clever tricks to help manage it.

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't had one drool during a heat cycle. 
I have had them chatter their teeth, if they take a sniff of their lady parts.

Have you thoroughly checked her teeth, and made sure she has nothing stuck between them?


----------



## philz (Apr 22, 2021)

Well that's weird! We checked her mouth and didn't see anything, but I'll look again just to be safe, tks!


----------



## Ash02 (Apr 19, 2021)

Bailey has just been through her first heat, she is 10 months now. She drooled a bit but mostly after cleaning herself which was alongside the teeth chattering that texasred mentioned above. The drooling only went for a little while then stopped.


----------

